

Ask HN: How to make effective resolutions? - wanghq

New year is coming. Every year people make new year&#x27;s resolutions and forget them after few days. So what are the effective ways to fulfill the resolutions? It might be interesting to run an experiment and see what most likely contribute to a successful resolution.<p>* set up clear goal<p>* make it private&#x2F;public<p>* have someone remind you<p>* reward&#x2F;punish yourself<p>* join a group of people with similar interests<p>...
======
oe
New year's resolutions don't work. The resolutions are usually unreasonable
("I'll eat only healthy foods from now on") and external ("I'd like to be seen
as a person who runs every morning").

If you have never achieved your resolution before, why would you succeed just
because it's 2015? What happens when you fail the first time? Maybe start
hating the challenge, or yourself, and quit?

If the resolution is something you really cared about start doing it today.
Keep the change modest ("go for a walk once a week" vs. "run every day") and
accept the fact that you are going to fail every now and then. Joining a group
with similar interests works if it makes the action more fun. Having someone
to run with is good but having someone to punish you for not running isn't
that useful.

------
2D
Dude these things are like celebrity marriages, they never last. That said
here's my tip for self improvement accountability:
[https://www.lift.do](https://www.lift.do)

~~~
wanghq
laf... btw, I hate site that requires signup to show anything.

------
logn
Measure your progress in an objective way.

